

What reddit taught me about startups: making money (really?) - mqt
http://reddit.blogspot.com/2007/10/what-reddit-taught-me-about-startups_11.html

======
staunch
I'm loving these posts kn0thing, thank you. We've heard comparatively little
about what it was like building and selling Reddit and it's probably the one I
want to know the most about.

~~~
garbowza
I'm guessing kn0thing was referring to the parent comment of his comment, not
the Reddit post itself.

------
wmeredith
I think this is right on. Users come first and everything else will fall into
place. (I'm not saying to _ignore_ everything else, but making users number 1
and letting everything else fight it out for number 2 seems like the best way
to work.)

------
dpapathanasiou
I feel compelled to play devil's advocate on this one: not all popular sites
wind up with happy endings
([http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2006/06/figuring_it_out.ph...](http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2006/06/figuring_it_out.php)).

~~~
aheilbut
I suspect that the founders and early investors of both Skype and YouTube were
reasonably happy with their endings.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivor_bias>

------
weiser
I understand the aversion to drowning users with ads, but still, many sites
use ads without nauseating the users to generate decent ad revenue. Why was it
so hard to do it for reddit?

------
_bq
I hate you guys...i didn't know she had a dick.

~~~
kn0thing
That seems too random -- even by Internet standards...

